# Momento difficile per me



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2018)

Ho appena scoperto che mio padre (79 anni) ha un tumore all'appendice. Sto male. Non piango però,non l'ho mai fatto. Non so se sia curabile o meno,l'ho scoperto da pochi minuti. So che è la sezione sbagliata,ma non sapevo dove scriverlo,dovevo sfogarmi.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Aprile 2018)

Se posso farti coraggio, a mia madre fu diagnosticato un tumore al sigma, all'età di ottanta anni. Fu operata, adesso ne ha 94 anni e sta benissimo. Naturalmente ciascuno ha la sua storia personale, ma è meglio affrontare la situazione con un atteggiamento positivo. Un abbraccio fraterno


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che mio padre (79 anni) ha un tumore all'appendice. Sto male. Non piango però,non l'ho mai fatto. Non so se sia curabile o meno,l'ho scoperto da pochi minuti. So che è la sezione sbagliata,ma non sapevo dove scriverlo,dovevo sfogarmi.



capisco, mi dispiace. Se ti fa stare meglio, fai bene a sfogarti, a prescindere da quale sia il modo. Comunque, intanto, il mio consiglio è quello di razionalizzare e cercare di capire il margine. Ossia, a che punto è? è gestibile?
Fatti forza e dagli forza!


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che mio padre (79 anni) ha un tumore all'appendice. Sto male. Non piango però,non l'ho mai fatto. Non so se sia curabile o meno,l'ho scoperto da pochi minuti. So che è la sezione sbagliata,ma non sapevo dove scriverlo,dovevo sfogarmi.



Allora, innanzitutto mi dispiace tantissimo per quello che ti è successo e ti auguro che si possa risolvere tutto per il meglio. Sono uno studente di medicina, e sappi che il tumore all'appendice ha una probabilità di sopravvivenza che oltrepassa il 90%, ed è curabile. Stai vicino a tuo padre in questo momento.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2018)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> capisco, mi dispiace. Se ti fa stare meglio, fai bene a sfogarti, a prescindere da quale sia il modo. Comunque, intanto, il mio consiglio è quello di razionalizzare e cercare di capire il margine. Ossia, a che punto è? è gestibile?
> Fatti forza e dagli forza!



Fino ieri pomeriggio stava benissimo. Ha avvertito un forte dolore all'appendice,pensavamo fosse l'appendicite,ma in ospedale hanno scoperto altro


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Allora, innanzitutto mi dispiace tantissimo per quello che ti è successo e ti auguro che si possa risolvere tutto per il meglio. Sono uno studente di medicina, e sappi che il tumore all'appendice ha una probabilità di sopravvivenza che oltrepassa il 90%, ed è curabile. Stai vicino a tuo padre in questo momento.



Ciò che mi preoccupa è lo stato psicologico di mio padre dopo questa notizia. Ha un carattere pari a 0,timido come nessuno


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2018)

Mi spiace, sto vivendo una situazione simile. Coraggio, vedrai che allo sconforto subentrerà la voglia di lottare.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ciò che mi preoccupa è lo stato psicologico di mio padre dopo questa notizia. Ha un carattere pari a 0,timido come nessuno



Ti capisco benissimo, purtroppo. Da quello che dici, devo dedurre che il tuo papà è al corrente di tutto. In questo caso, vorrei incoraggiarti a fare di tutto per avere un atteggiamento positivo e ottimista in principal modo tu. Sperando che questo induca all'ottimismo anche tuo padre. Naturalmente, sapere che un tipo di tumore è curabile con successo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, fa la differenza. A mio padre invece è andata molto peggio. Ti abbraccio e vi faccio tantissimi auguri.


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2018)

Rimboccatevi le maniche e non dategliela vinta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Aprile 2018)

Ti sono vicino fratello rossonero! Ho perso un caro zio per tumore, è dura, ti mando un grosso abbraccio virtuale


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2018)

*pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*



mi spiace...per quanto abbia senso in questo contesto ti sono vicino e spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*



Forza e coraggio, mantieniti positivo


----------



## fdl68 (28 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*



un grande abbraccio, anche se non aiuta molto, continuate a lottare sempre!! la vita a volte è ingiusta, e con me lo è da sempre, ma non bisogna mai arrendersi


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*



Un abbraccio, ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2018)

Aggiungo un ps: la mamma di un mio caro amico ha subìto un intervento all'intestino più di 10 anni fa, e sta bene, nonostante che la cosa destasse all' epoca comprensibili preoccupazioni. Ogni caso è a sè, l'importante è lottare e non deprimersi, per quanto possibile. Un abbraccio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Maggio 2018)

Per quello che può servire... Un abbraccio forte. Si vince solo lottando.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Maggio 2018)

Un abbraccio forte fratello rossonero


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2018)

Un abbraccio anche da parte mia, dovete lottare tutti insieme, non vi fate prendere dalla paura, soprattutto uniti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *pugnalata al cuore. Il tumore è all'intestino,non all'appendice. Cerco di capire se sigma o retto*



coraggio... si può fare molto, sia dal punto di vista medico che da quello psicologico .... e te lo dice uno che ha perso la moglie a 48 anni dopo una lotta di 7 anni.

Leggi molto e informati, i medici sono bravi e buoni ma a volte non si guardano molto intorno.... valuta anche molto molto bene quando e se e dove fare le varie terapie e interventi che ti proporranno.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Oggi abbiamo avuto l'esito degli esami e abbiamo fatto la visita: deve fare 6 mesi di chemio 2 volte a settimana,ma sembra sia stato preso per tempo il tumore,e dunque a curabile! Speriamo bene.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto l'esito degli esami e abbiamo fatto la visita: deve fare 6 mesi di chemio 2 volte a settimana,ma sembra sia stato preso per tempo il tumore,e dunque a curabile! Speriamo bene.



Dai dai che tutto andrà bene!!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dai dai che tutto andrà bene!!



Speriamo. Il tumore è stato tolto,ma si può ripresentare. La chemio serve ad evitare ciò. È stato preso per tempo,dunque è curabile. Il dottore era molto ottimista e ha detto che al 70% non si ripresenterà


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto l'esito degli esami e abbiamo fatto la visita: deve fare 6 mesi di chemio 2 volte a settimana,ma sembra sia stato preso per tempo il tumore,e dunque a curabile! Speriamo bene.



Ho letto solo adesso la discussione. In queste situazioni non ci sono molte parole da dire: vi auguro davvero il meglio, sono notizie inevitabilmente destabilizzanti. L'importante è che la cura sortisca gli effetti sperati e che tuo padre possa tornare in salute al più presto. Un abbraccio.


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Luglio 2018)

mi dispiace fratello in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Love (17 Luglio 2018)

stai tranquillo...andrà tutto bene...se non erro tuo padre ha 79 anni...le cellule buone o cattive che siano a quell'età si riproducono molto lentamente e in questi casi è un enorme vantaggio...stai sereno.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto l'esito degli esami e abbiamo fatto la visita: deve fare 6 mesi di chemio 2 volte a settimana,ma sembra sia stato preso per tempo il tumore,e dunque a curabile! Speriamo bene.



sono nella tua stessa situazione, noi siamo in attesa degli esami, solo che mio padre ha 54 anni...


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (17 Luglio 2018)

Per quanto qualsiasi parola sia futile in questo momento, mi auguro che tutto vada per il verso giusto. Fratello rossonero non mollare


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Luglio 2018)

coraggio ragazzi siamo tutti con voi


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto l'esito degli esami e abbiamo fatto la visita: deve fare 6 mesi di chemio 2 volte a settimana,ma sembra sia stato preso per tempo il tumore,e dunque a curabile! Speriamo bene.



Ti sono vicino compaesano!


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2018)

un abbraccio, fratello. in bocca al lupo, stagli vicino e trasmettigli energia positiva, secondo me è la miglior cura. spero che tuo padre vinca la sua champions.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Luglio 2018)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> sono nella tua stessa situazione, noi siamo in attesa degli esami, solo che mio padre ha 54 anni...



Un abbraccio anche a te, augurandovi tutto il meglio


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

*Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Sono contento per te e per tuo padre


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Splendida notizia!!!!!!
Sono felicissimo.
Un abbraccio fraterno!!!!


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



bellissima notizia! sono felice per te!


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Splendida notizia


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

Grazie di cuore a tutti <3


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Ora guarda la vita con occhi nuovi, è un dono raro, sii felice ora e per sempre.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Sono contentissimo per te e per tuo padre e la tua famiglia. Davvero.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



E' sempre bello leggere buone notizie.
Un augurio sincero


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> E' sempre bello leggere buone notizie.
> Un augurio sincero



Grazie (purtroppo ho terminato le rep da dare, te l'avrei data altrimenti )


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Grande!!!! Sono contento per te e tuo padre


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Bellissima notizia!!


----------



## medjai (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Tanti auguri!! Non riesco ad immaginare la felicità di recivere una notizia del genere!


----------



## IlMusagete (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Non ho avuto modo di seguire in precedenza la vicenda, ad ogni modo è un argomento che mi tocca particolarmente (ho perso un vecchio amico/coetaneo 2 mesi fa per il cancro) per cui a leggere ste notizie mi riempiono il cuore, sono davvero contento per te, tuo padre e la tua famiglia


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Siamo tutti felici per te e soprattutto per tuo padre


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

bene! la 2 giorni diventa la 3 giorni di ottime notizie!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Grandissimo , fantastica notizia. 

Buona vita <3


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Fantastica notizia!!! E te lo dice uno che ha perso la moglie per tumore 2 anni fa. So cosa si passa e quale gioia si provi nel vedere le cose che vanno bene.


----------



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Felicissimo per voi!!! Godetevela!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*


La più grande delle vittorie. Non ti conosco ma posso immaginare la felicità. Una gioia per tutti. buon ritorno ad un pò di magnifica spensieratezza!


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Un abbraccio col cuore


----------



## Lambro (31 Gennaio 2019)

Forza! Ora godetevi la vita col sorriso ritrovato


----------



## Victorss (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



MOLTO MOLTO FELICE PER TE E PER VOI. La più grande delle vittorie! È sempre un piacere sentire queste notizie, il cancro è una battaglia che è sempre difficile da combattere!
Buona vita!


----------



## alexxx19 (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*




la più bella coppa dalle grandi orecchie l' avete vinta voi oggi!


----------



## __king george__ (31 Gennaio 2019)

un abbraccio al fratello rossonero e uno anche al padre! (rossonero anche lui?!)


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un abbraccio al fratello rossonero e uno anche al padre! (rossonero anche lui?!)



Rossonero anche lui, pure più di me (se possibile ahaha)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2019)

Un grosso abbraccio rossonero a te e al tuo babbo..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Gennaio 2019)

Sono davvero molto felice per voi


----------



## wildfrank (31 Gennaio 2019)

Felice per te, che sei felice!


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*


un abbraccio


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Gennaio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Fantastica notizia!!! E te lo dice uno che ha perso la moglie per tumore 2 anni fa. So cosa si passa e quale gioia si provi nel vedere le cose che vanno bene.


 un sincero abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Queste si che sono belle notizie, un abbraccio


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Come aver fatto 10 triplete di fila!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*


Molto contento per te e di sapere che si possa guarire dai tumori, visto che ci sono passato anche io con mia madre e con il padre della mia compagna. Vi auguro tanta felicità da ora in avanti


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mio padre ha finito la Chemio, abbiamo fatto la tac, oggi abbiamo avuto i risultati: TUTTO BENE, L'INCUBO È FINITO!!!! È GUARITO!!!*



Ottimo. Queste sono le cose importanti della vita.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che mio padre (79 anni) ha un tumore all'appendice. Sto male. Non piango però,non l'ho mai fatto. Non so se sia curabile o meno,l'ho scoperto da pochi minuti. So che è la sezione sbagliata,ma non sapevo dove scriverlo,dovevo sfogarmi.



Mi era sfuggito questo post. Non andiamo particolarmente d'accordo qui ma qui è niente. Sono contento che tuo padre abbia vinto la sua battaglia. Immagino e comprendo benissimo ansia, dolore e preoccupazione. Un 5-6 anni fa ho affrontato una cosa simile. Un abbraccio a te, tuo padre e tutte le persone a voi vicine.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo post. Non andiamo particolarmente d'accordo qui ma qui è niente. Sono contento che tuo padre abbia vinto la sua battaglia. Immagino e comprendo benissimo ansia, dolore e preoccupazione. Un 5-6 anni fa ho affrontato una cosa simile. Un abbraccio a te, tuo padre e tutte le persone a voi vicine.



Grazie!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Mi unisco anch'io al coro di giubilo per questa notizia: quando c'è di mezzo la salute, specie di una persona così cara, ogni cosa passa in secondo piano. Mi auguro che adesso si possa riprendere la vita di tutti i giorni: un abbraccio a te e a tuo padre!


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Si ricomincia 
Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Mi spiace. La mia solidarietà.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace. La mia solidarietà.



Grazie. Non è ancora certo, però...


----------



## Masanijey (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grazie. Non è ancora certo, però...



Speriamo che tutto vada per il meglio allora. Un abbraccio


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grazie. Non è ancora certo, però...



Capisco. Cercate di stare su di morale tutti quanti in famiglia. Banale ma fondamentale.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Spero vada tutto per il verso giusto fratello.
Posso pregare per tuo padre.
Un abbraccio.
Che il forum possa aiutarti a distrarti in questa attesa angosciante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Un sentito in bocca al lupo, situazione che deve unire tutti!


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco. Cercate di stare su di morale tutti quanti in famiglia. Banale ma fondamentale.



Ci provo, ma mia madre si è già abbattuta e piange con un rosario in mano. Per dirlo a lui aspettiamo la certezza


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2019)

Mi dispiace molto


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Che brutta notizia.
Ti sono vicino!


----------



## Lambro (25 Giugno 2019)

Forza! ti sono vicino, speriamo per il meglio possibile.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

Andrà tutto bene. Forza!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Vedo solo ora questo topic, mi dispiace molto amico, so cosa si passa.

E' stato un anno orribile il 2018 per me:

A Maggio è morto mio zio di soli 52 anni, per un tumore al pancreas (primitivo era al polmone), nel giro di un mese.

Poi ad ottobre è morto mio nonno, anche lui di cancro al polmone, nel giro di due mesi dalla diagnosi, e 3 mesi dopo abbiamo ricoverato mia nonna per demenza.

Ero legatissimo ai miei nonni, persone stra in forma, super sagge, andavo a trovarli a casa loro per un caffè dopo cena ,quasi ogni sera della mia vita da almeno 20 anni consecutivi, nel giro di pochi mesi ho perso entrambi.

A volte la vita fa proprio schifo, ma tant'è.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Mi dispiace tanto... ho perso mia moglie tre anni fa... ti capisco. Sei un credente, confida in Dio e nella mia preghiera.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tanto... ho perso mia moglie tre anni fa... ti capisco. Sei un credente, confida in Dio e nella mia preghiera.



Grazie!


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2019)

Prego per la tua famiglia...fatevi forza l'un l'altro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



novità?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia
> Mio padre ha dei noduli sullo stomaco. Siamo andati in ospedale e dobbiamo fare la tac. Secondo il medico sono metastasi. Vedremo lunedì. Speriamo siamo in tempo. Signore aiutaci!



Forza e coraggio! Massima solidarietà


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2019)

Forza e coraggio fratello, un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> novità?



Abbiamo fatto la tac i risultati arriveranno verso il fine settimana


----------



## chicagousait (2 Luglio 2019)

Ogni volta che vedo su questo thread mi prende un colpo. 

Capisco benissimo la tua situazione, spero vada per il meglio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2019)

Mi unisco anche io agli altri e vi auguro ogni bene possibile. Essendoci passato due volte negli ultimi anni, so cosa significa.


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2019)

Supererete anche questa, ha già dimostrato di essere fortissimo!! Forza!!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Luglio 2019)

La vita è un dono bellissimo e merita di essere vissuta, sempre. Eppure, questo topic e alcune risposte sono un vero colpo al cuore: di fronte a certi avvenimenti, qualsiasi tipo di delusione (lavorativa, sportiva ecc.) si annichilisce. Mi auguro davvero che la situazione migliori in fretta e che possiate tornare a gioire e a preoccuparvi per questioni di secondaria importanza, come il nostro, il vostro Milan. Un abbraccio!


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2019)

* Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *



Fiducia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *



non male dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *


Forza e coraggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *




Purtroppo sono appena tornato da un ban mensile perciò non ho potuto intervenire prima. Auguro il meglio a tuo padre e alla tua famiglia! Speriamo che vada tutto per il meglio, questa notizia sembra confortante.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono appena tornato da un ban mensile perciò non ho potuto intervenire prima. Auguro il meglio a tuo padre e alla tua famiglia! Speriamo che vada tutto per il meglio, questa notizia sembra confortante.



Grazie carissimo!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grazie carissimo!




Figurati!


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sono arrivati i risultati della Tac di mio padre. Si è tumore ma è circoscritto: gli organi vitali stanno bene, si tratta solo di due noduli malati. Deve essere operato per asportarli (operazione non pesante). Vediamo, ma è andata abbastanza bene. Vogliamo sentire altri medici cmq *


Speriamo in bene


----------



## Lambro (20 Luglio 2019)

Auguri, speriamo il bene, è una malattia che sento sempre sempre più spesso, sto iniziando pericolosamente a perdere il conto di quanti tra amici e conoscenti si sia recentemente ammalata di questa brutta bestia.
Vedrai che tutto andrà per il meglio, se è circoscritto e gli organi vitali sono a posto è una cosa buona.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2020)

* Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Mi dispiace molto, ogni parola adesso è superflua: è una situazione durissima, ma devi lottare con tutte le tue energie per stare accanto a tuo padre! Un abbraccio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Un abbraccio fratello, per esperienza personale so che nessuna parola può lenire il dolore. 

Tieni duro.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *


Mi dispiace tantissimo. Hai tutto il mio sostegno, se hai bisogno di qualcosa, tipo un consiglio, nel nostro piccolo noi del forum ci siamo tutti.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *


Ti siamo tutti vicini. Speriamo bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Mi dispiace tantissimo. 

Se hai bisogno di qualcosa sai come contattarmi.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Un abbraccio e tieni duro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *


Un abbraccio, mi dispiace molto, tenete duro e fatevi forza.


----------



## Manue (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Un abbraccio, 
è dura, lo so per certo... puoi solo cercare di tenere duro...


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Mi dispiace, un abbraccio virtuale amico. Tieni duro per lui, ha bisogno di suo figlio ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Nel tuo caso sei fortunato ad avere la Fede fratello, in queste situazioni è la roccia più solida su cui poggiarsi..


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Mio padre ha molte metastasi ossee. Tante. Signore mio, sto malissimo *



Fatti forza. Ti siamo tutti vicini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2020)

Carissimo, ho visto solo adesso il tuo aggiornamento. Ti sono vicino tantissimo perché sto vivendo un dramma simile, di cui per ora non vorrei parlare.

In bocca al lupo amico! Finirà anche questa sofferenza, non può piovere per sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carissimo, ho visto solo adesso il tuo aggiornamento. Ti sono vicino tantissimo perché sto vivendo un dramma simile, di cui per ora non vorrei parlare.
> 
> In bocca al lupo amico! Finirà anche questa sofferenza, non può piovere per sempre.



Mi spiace tantissimo, ti ho letto solo ora.
Per quel che può valere ti sono vicino.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Ottobre 2020)

Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati


----------



## hiei87 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Condoglianze ed un abbraccio forte


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



condoglianze


----------



## wildfrank (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Anche non ci si conosce, per il fatto che come molti ci sono passato.....ti sono vicino e ti abbraccio.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati


Mi dispiace moltissimo [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]. Non ho veramente parole. Condoglianze!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

mi dispiace molto


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



ciao [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], un abbraccio


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze, fratello rossonero.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2020)

condoglianze fratello


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Spiace. Coraggio, un abbraccio.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze
Non ci sono parole.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rikyg83 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Mi spiace, condoglianze. ti sono vicino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Il mio cuginetto di primo grado è morto di cancro a 17 anni nel 2016 ed era come se fosse un fratellino per me, quindi capisco benissimo come ci si sente a dover avere a che fare con una malattia simile.
Mi dispiace e ti mando un abbraccio.


----------



## Casnop (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati


Condoglianze, ti sono vicino, ho affrontato lo stesso Calvario quindici anni fa con il mio. Abbraccia la Croce che Qualcuno ti ha chiesto di issare fin lassù. Scoprirai che essa sarà la stessa che ti salverà nel resto della tua esistenza.


----------



## Route66 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Perdere un genitore è una cosa brutta, perderlo in seguito ad una malattia che non da scampo lo è ancora di più se possibile....
Ci sono già passato e so cosa si prova, tieni duro e non mollare mai.
Condoglianze sincere ed un abbraccio forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Le mie più sentite condoglianze fratello. Un abbraccio forte forte.

So che forse possono sembrare frasi di circostanza ma ci sono passato prima di te(anche io l'ho perso dopo una lunga malattia) e quindi penso di potermi prendere questa confidenza : il vuoto sarà incolmabile e i primi periodi saranno durissimi ma il tesoro che il tuo genitore ha lasciato in te non ti farà mai sentire solo.
Ti invito a seguire le sue orme attraverso ricordi o aneddoti che gli affetti, quelli veri, avranno da condividere con te.
Scoprirai un mondo nuovo che ti cullerà dolcemente.

Che la terra gli sia lieve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Condoglianze e un abbraccio, fratello. Veramente, sono dispiaciutissimo.


----------



## sacchino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



condoglianze .. so che può far male .. però .. ha finito di soffrire ..


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Ottobre 2020)

condoglianze


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Condoglianze, fatti forza, siamo tutti con te.
Non deve essere stato per niente facile vivere questo periodo, per fortuna tu sei un credente fervido ed in questi casi invidio chi sa a chi riferirsi per cercare di sopportare, spiegare, metabolizzare, un dolore così grande.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## sipno (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze fratello


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Un abbraccio sincero, mi unisco alle parole degli altri, fatti forza anche per lui!


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Ottobre 2020)

Le mie più sentite condoglianze.
Ho recentemente perso dei parenti per lo stesso male.
Un abbraccio, ricorda sempre che ora è in un posto molto, molto migliore: non soffre più e continuerà a guidarti e starti vicino.


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2020)

Sincere condoglianze e un abbraccio d'affetto.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Ottobre 2020)

Quando ho visto su questa discussione ho temuto il peggio. Mi dispiace tantissimo, un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze


----------



## ACM_Dennis (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze.
Purtroppo ti capisco, ho subito la stessa sofferenza tre mesi fa, contro la stessa bestia. 
Ci vorrà tempo ma ne verrai fuori più forte. 
So che nessuna parola ti sarà di conforto in questo momento, cerca solo di non far entrare certi pensieri nella tua testa.
Sfogati, butta tutto fuori. È fondamentale. 
Un grande abbraccio.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ti faccio le mie condoglianze e ti auguro che questo periodo passi quanti prima.
Sursum corda.


----------



## Milo (22 Ottobre 2020)

Mi dispiace tantissimo amico, ti mando un abbraccio fortissimo a te e a tutti in casa


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa mattina mio padre ci ha lasciati



Condoglianze fratello rossonero.
Un abbraccio e fatti forza.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Ottobre 2020)

Condoglianze hai fatto più del possibile, un abbraccio.


----------

